# Lizards > General Geckos >  Questions about afircan fat tailed gekcos

## 6037201

Which gender has a fater tail and body size in general? since I like them to be a little cubby.

Can they eat mealworms and beetles ?

Cuz if I do get one I don't wanna just feed it mealworms but sometimes also the evolved form the beetles.

----------

